# Stocking my new tank



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I had set up a new 20 gallon long on Saturday(I'll post pictures of it in a new thread) and I would like to know how many fish can I put in there without overdoing it?

It will be a guppy and endler tank that has some ramshorns, MTS, a gammarus or two and a nerite. Right now I have five endlers and one guppy in a quarantine tank and I plan on getting five more guppies when those little ones go into the tank which will total out to be 11 fish.

Would it be too much to add a couple more endlers and/or guppies once they are all in there?

Thanks.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

im excited and i cant wait to see your tank! i know youve been talking about setting one up for a little while now!


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

If I were you, I would like my endlers to stay as endlers and guppies remain as guppies. Mixing the two species will generate some hybrids, unless you're keeping all male endlers & guppies. I doubt anyone wants to keep female endlers/guppies only. In my opinion, if you already have two genders in the same tank, the number of fishes will multiply in a matter of time as long as your tank is heavily planted with a lot of hiding space. Livebearers breed like rabbits. So, I won't buy anymore.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

totziens said:


> If I were you, I would like my endlers to stay as endlers and guppies remain as guppies. Mixing the two species will generate some hybrids, unless you're keeping all male endlers & guppies. I doubt anyone wants to keep female endlers/guppies only. In my opinion, if you already have two genders in the same tank, the number of fishes will multiply in a matter of time as long as your tank is heavily planted with a lot of hiding space. Livebearers breed like rabbits. So, I won't buy anymore.


My tank is going to be an all male tank so I don't have to worry about any offspring. Now if I do end up with babies, I'd like to know how it happened. LOL I'm sticking with all males because I don't want to be overrun with babies.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I've heard that in heavily planted tanks it is acceptable to go twice the usual recommendation (inch per gallon or whatever) because the plants provide more seperated spaces and they utilize the excess waste.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

mudboots said:


> I've heard that in heavily planted tanks it is acceptable to go twice the usual recommendation (inch per gallon or whatever) because the plants provide more seperated spaces and they utilize the excess waste.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi, Mandy,

I'm sorry for the late reply, but here goes.

For small fish like guppies and Endler's, the rule of thumb has been one inch of fish (excluding the tail) per gallon of water. Any circulation, like from a filter, will increase that. 

I believe that you could safely keep 30 Endler's in a 20 gallon tank. I have a 20 with about 15 male Endler's in it, and I plan to add at least another 15 to it. In fact, many male Endler's in a tank that size make a much nicer display than, say, 4 or 5.

I routinely keep around 40 Endler's in 20 gallon tanks without problems.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

aquabillpers said:


> Hi, Mandy,
> 
> I'm sorry for the late reply, but here goes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill!

Since I plan on keeping both guppies and Endler's together, how many of each fish could I put in the tank without the bio load being too much? I only have one guppy and five Endler's in there for now but I plan on getting five more guppies either today or next weekend that will go into quarantine before I put them in.

How many of both fish could I put in there? Would the number I can put in there also depend on what the nitrates are in the tank? The last time I checked which was before I put the little ones in the tank, it was between 5-10ppm but more closer to 5ppm. I don't know what it is now that my fish are in the tank.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Red_Rose said:


> Thanks Bill!
> 
> Since I plan on keeping both guppies and Endler's together, how many of each fish could I put in the tank without the bio load being too much? I only have one guppy and five Endler's in there for now but I plan on getting five more guppies either today or next weekend that will go into quarantine before I put them in.
> 
> How many of both fish could I put in there? Would the number I can put in there also depend on what the nitrates are in the tank? The last time I checked which was before I put the little ones in the tank, it was between 5-10ppm but more closer to 5ppm. I don't know what it is now that my fish are in the tank.


Hi,

Guppies are about the same size as the Endler's so I'd say about the same. If the guppies are large with huge fantails, I'd keep them separate, but I don't think you get that kind.

Many people who maintain high light tanks and inject CO2 routinely keep their nitrates at from 10 to 40 ppm, so 5 to 10 wouldn't be a problem. You might be more concerned about the ammonia level until the plants grow in but, even there, those small fish don't produce much.

BTW, I mentioned that I have a tank with 15 male Endler's in it. I just noticed that there is one female in there! She is constantly pursued by gangs of males. The attention seems not to bother her, but I'm going to remove her anyway.

Bill


----------



## leena_aries (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to the aquatic plant club and need some info on planted aquariums. 

I had brought few ferns and anubias but ufortunately my 6 guppies ate them in just 4 days ..Is it a wrong decision to put guppies in a newly set tank?? I want to try my hands on aquascaping and i love planted aquariums...what would you advise me?? I also desire to have java or christian moss in my tank..

Leena


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

aquabillpers said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guppies are about the same size as the Endler's so I'd say about the same. If the guppies are large with huge fantails, I'd keep them separate, but I don't think you get that kind.
> 
> ...


I want to try to get guppies that have round tails. I like the looks of the round tails much better then any other type although I have considered getting a Lyre tail because they have a lot of silver and white coloring on their fins and body.

With the last guppy tank I had, the nitrates lingered in the 20ppm range and I just don't want it to get to that in my new set up. I think the reason I had so many nitrates in my last tank was because of too much mulm that had accumulated on the bottom.

Those little girls are sneaky! Good call on removing her. After what you've been through with all of your Endler's, I don't blame you for wanting to keep things under control!



leena_aries said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the aquatic plant club and need some info on planted aquariums.
> 
> ...


I've had guppies since 2008 and none of them have ever eaten any of my plants. They do a great job at cleaning up various types of algae but never the plants. I think your plants just may have not been in great shape to begin with and died off which can happen.

I've had java moss before. Actually, I still have it. It's all dried up in a clump and it quickly comes back to life when placed back into water. It's a nice plant but I personally don't care much for it because once some mulm starts to build up in it, trimming it makes a mess. That and I find it a hassle trimming it in general!


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

leena_aries said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the aquatic plant club and need some info on planted aquariums.
> 
> ...


Hi, Leena,

I don't think that the guppies attacked your ferns and anubias. They are not plant killers. Something else caused you plants to die.

If you will send us some information about your tank, like its size, substrate, light, and water source, among other things, perhaps we could help you.

Bill


----------

